# IITPSA membership vs Critical Skills Visa Assessment form



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Could anyone please advise whether it is mandatory that you need to submit the critical skills visa assessment letter from IITPSA when applying from within South Africa? Will the registration confirmation letter be sufficient?


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, any advise on this highly appreciated. thanks so much..


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi I applied for critical skill assessment with IITPSA in the first week of August. After a month I get a membership certificate.
Since then no communication. I tried reaching out to them multiple times but no luck. Does anyone know why there is so much delay. They mention 6 to 8 weeks of processing time but its more than 3 months now. Has anyone recently applied??


----------



## Babs2 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello, u do not need an assessment letter from the professional body. The DG issued a directive to that effect . Check d vfs website for a copy of d directive and attach to your application.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

even though there is Directive 22 issued by DHA, the VFS in India are still insisting on have the following. 
SAQA evaluation certificate - Original to be submitted
Professional body membership - Original to be submitted
Confirmation of skills by professional body - Original to be submitted

I now have the letter from IITPSA.


----------



## mallikap (May 9, 2017)

Hi

You have to submit critical skills assessment and IITPSA membership (notarized) document.

Regards,
Mallikarjuna


----------



## mallikap (May 9, 2017)

Hi Normally they will send through normal post and it takes more than 3 months to reach your address. even i have also received after 3 months.

try to provide reference number any one who is staying in South Africa they can go and collect another copy from IITPSA. this is the best option.

Regards,
Mallikarjuna


----------

